

The worlds first "Balsamic Subscription" - tmandarano
http://www.balsamicsauce.com/collections/frontpage/products/balsamic-sauce

======
tmandarano
We do a lot of repeat business, so when I came across Recurhub.com... I
immediately realized we needed to create a subscription balsamic option!

Note: just pushed this live about 5 minutes ago. Would appreciate any flaws or
breaks that are found. Thank you HN!

